# Western PA Play Date



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone else was from Western PA? We are from Slippery Rock and would love to have a play date with other Vizslas if there are any in the area.


----------



## Annette-Remi-Bullet (Oct 21, 2011)

RoxieVizsla said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else was from Western PA? We are from Slippery Rock and would love to have a play date with other Vizslas if there are any in the area.


----------



## Annette-Remi-Bullet (Oct 21, 2011)

We have a new vizsla, 15 weeks, Monroeville, spend a lot of time in park, will get a message out, not working well from phone right now.


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,
We live in Harmony,pa have a 2 year old V. We go to the dog park in Cranberry often and hike at McConnel Mills alot. Would will to play sometime. There are a few more around our area also.


----------



## kanovak (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Roxie. 

I met you in Ellwood on Thanksgiving. Thanks for telling me about this site.

I am in Evans City/Mars area.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I grew up in Ellwood went to Riverside, My wife grew up in Wampum went to Ellwood!!! small world.

Going to meet Carol at Steel City end of the month!!!!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

It's great to hear that there are a few other V's in the area. Maybe we can go on a hike at McConnell's Mill or Morraine State Park sometime over the next couple weeks if anyone is interested, just let me know.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I live in VA but am from PA we were just to Moraine last summer for a wedding and camped at bear run. Where was everyone then?! Jk. Wish we could make a play date there, but it's quite a drive but I'll keep my options open.  be in Indiana, PA and Eighty Four, PA Xmas weekend.


----------

